
Ask HN: FOSS projects with bad UX? - oDot
All of our work at ShittyMVP.com is under an NDA, and we&#x27;d like to donate some of our UX resources to FOSS projects. We believe it&#x27;s a win-win: we&#x27;ll have something to show and the project will benefit from a UX improvement.<p>(P.S, not LibreOffice)<p>Thanks
======
exolymph
GIMP is... not great.

------
fenwick67
You should probably clarify whether you're looking for big or small projects,
how much of a commitment you can make etc.

------
xstartup
Tox p2p messenger

------
mrits
pgadmin

------
jakub-swierk
squirrelmail

------
return1
blender

------
ricksnyke
One word, Blender.

